# Hello everyone, im new too.....



## belle (Feb 8, 2006)

Hello,

Im new to becoming a member on this wonderful website although i have been lurking for a while plucking up the courage to chat to you all.Im 28 and my dp is 32 with very low count.

My dp soon to become dh are due to be married in may, which is wonderful but the most wonderful thing is that we are hoping to begin our ICSI treatment in June!! We are very excited and have had wonderful support from all our close family and friends. The thing is that larely i have become very unsure and a wee bit emotional at the prospect of all the drugs and it not working. I find my self going round in circles of thinking positive then worrying in case i come down with a big bang if it doesnt work, then i worry if i dont think positive i am limiting my chances of it working anyway....... phew .... i wonder how i will cope. I think im turning into a loopy old bat and we havent even began our treatment yet. Luckily im pretty loopy anyway and nobody seems to have noticed!! ha ha. 

Thank you for listening to me rant, if anyone has any advice or supernatural calming powers i would love to hear from you.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi rach and welcome to ff

Good luck for the wedding and the ICSI

Kate


----------



## Natalina (Jan 11, 2005)

Hey Rach 

Good luck for the wedding. That will be a terrific time for you both. Hope you have a great time. Good luck for your ICSI too. Just remember that everyone here is routing for you.

Natalina xxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Rach

Welcome to fertility friends!!

We spoke earlier in the chat room!!

Wishing u lots of  for ur ICSI

best wishes 

Emilyxx


----------



## panzie (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi, Im new too, only my second message. 

Best of luck with the wedding, you must be excited. 

I went through the same treatment as you are planning in June a few years ago. I was the same as you are feeling now, apprehensive, nervous and extremely excited.  I was not a lucky one sadly to say, but you will feel all those emotions and more. 
When I started it I was so sure it was all going to work out fine, but as you move through it reality slowly creeps in and you do then start to doubt it all, but you must stay positive. 
The drugs part was nerve racking at the beginning, but you soon get used to it and it becomes part of your day. That parts the easy part really. 

Best of luck and stay positive. X 

Panzie


----------



## belle (Feb 8, 2006)

Hi panzie,

Thanks for your advice, im not feeling too bad today,  a lot more positive. Im sure your right the drugs are the easy part, it will be handling a negative result that will be the difficult bit. 

Oh well, we can only try, and if its meant to happen for us im sure it will( so everyone keeps telling us). Everyone deserves a chance and im just grateful that we have an opportunity to try..
Im sorry it did not work out for you, are you gonna have another go?
Keep smiling,

rach xxx


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Hi Rach

Welcome to FF.

Good luck with your treatment and hope all goes well with the wedding.

Love Shaz xxx


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

Hiya Rach

Congratulations on your wedding, you must be getting so excited now.  Do you have your dress?  I love weddings!!

I just had my first icsi last year and went through all of the emotions you are feeling, it is such a scary time.  The first few injections or scary but it really does start to become second nature after a while.  You just have to remember what you are doing it for and keep that picture in your head.  Try not to focus on the negative side of it.  Take each day as it comes and remember there is no right or wrong way to feel.  I wish you all the luck in the world and a very happy marriage xxxx


----------



## Jappa (Nov 16, 2005)

Welcome to ff, this site is great for advice and support.  Goodluck with your future treatment.

Jappa xx


----------



## Dessie40 (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi Rach, congrats in getting married in June hope all goes well for you.  Hope all goes well for you when you start your treatment. I have been through 3 ivf's with no success i don't want to put a downer on things, it can work and there has been alot of success stories. I am hoping to do my 4th ivf cycle sometime this year but cos of not having any money from my last cycle i am hoping to save and start late this year.

hugs and take care
Dessie


----------



## belle (Feb 8, 2006)

hiya everyone,

Yes i do have my dress and its really beautiful, i cant wait to wear it. The wedding was going to be the two of us in St Lucia but due to paying for our treatment we unfortunately have had to choose and ICSI it is(no contest really) , with an equally lovely honeymoon in Torquay!! Anyway everybody is well chuffed and all arrangements for big white affair have been made- courtesy of my over excited dad!! bless him.

Its hard to concentrate on the wedding really, especially as the ICSI is scheduled for a couple of weeks after, i worry that im too busy thinking of treatment and should really be more excited about wedding, my poor boyf has been fab and tells me to relax!! easier said than done, every day i seem to be working myself up into more of a frenzy. I feel bad really cos i have a lovely wedding planned,a gorg fiance and a prospect of a baby on the horizon-if treatment works, but i cant seem to lift myself up.  Especially since another of my freinds is expecting- it makes me ache.

Thank goodness for this site, it feels better to be able to ramble..

love and luck to you all xxxxxxxx


----------



## tag4e (Jan 31, 2006)

Hiya Rach,  

Congrats and good luck for your wedding. I got married last june just after we found out my hubbie (to be at the time) has low sperm count etc. It was extremely hard to concentrate on the wedding when having a baby is on your mind 24/7 and my hubbie was so worried I wouldnt want to marry him after his results!! bless him! 
Anyway,  I know you have probably heard this a million times, but pleeeez try and enjoy your day coz it goes sooooooooo fast. Keep me posted and let me know how it goes. And good luck for june.

T Fitz

P.S Thanx for replying to my hello message xxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi rach - i remember my wedding day (i was 45 mins late to church!) but that wasnt my fault!! I felt like a princess in my dress!

Also it doesnt matter that u are having a honeymoon in torqay - we didnt have one atall coz we couldnt afford it after the wedding!!

Good luck - kate xx


----------



## belle (Feb 8, 2006)

hi kate,

No babe im not worrying about honeymooning in torquay.. we love it there, its where my special boy proposed!! 

I really am gonna try hard to calm down a little and start to look forward to it, hopefully with careful planning i can be as late as you!!! only kidding i think boyf would have a heart attack!! bless him.

Thanks for replies 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sorelle (Jan 15, 2006)

Hya im new too and have been browsing for a while too.  
I have just read your message and thought it sounded just like me. very mixed feelings with being totally positive one minite and then not the next    When you start to read messages you realise your really not alone and dont have to be and its nice to get a few things off your chest.
well good luck for the wedding and your treatment 

Sorelle x


----------



## C.M.S (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi Rach,

I,m new too so hoping to find some new friends to relate to. I,m a great beliver in the saying "Whatever is meant to be will not pass you by" and that,s how I try not to worry too much. On my last cycle the Doctor told me that everything had been perfect but it still didn,t work and then she said we would just have to ask for a bit more help from him upstairs next time! It just shows.

You wedding day will be one of the best days of your life so try to concentrate on that for now and enjoy it. You,ll feel like a princess!

Good luck for now x


----------



## panzie (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Rach

So glad your having a better day.  
Im with a fantastic new man now and we have been trying for 2yrs and nothing, so just starting out again. But have to wait and see what the results of all our tests are before we know what path we have to go on. 

On my previous try, I got through all the injections and the scans and I produced a nice crop as they kept telling me, but got down to premed at the hospital and ready to go down to theatre and they pulled the plug on the treatment, as x-husband had not produced any sperm in the 2 samples produced in that week and the 3 (yes only 3)  they had frozen did not survive so that was it, all over. 
I was probably at the lowest I have ever been. I just couldnt understand it and found it really hard to handle. 
So the drugs is the easy part and I just wasnt prepared for the worst, I dont want you to be negative because you do need to stay positive but just try and be realistic as well, I wasnt and it really hit home. 

I hope it all works out and you do get your dream. 

Panzie


----------

